# Jerry Richardson writes back to 12 year old fan



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://abcnews.go.com/US/boy-writes-letter-carolina-panthers-owner-receives-big/story?id=28177134



> Home> U.S.
> *A 12-Year-Old Wrote a Letter to Each NFL Team – And Only This One Responded *
> 
> Jan 12, 2015, 6:28 PM ET
> ...


----------

